# Mac Mini 2018 -- best screen for photo work?



## Alan in Oakland (Nov 2, 2018)

I am realizing just how awful the screen on my iMac is. If I do the test for image retention at LCD Image Retention Test, I get significant image retention after 15 seconds. Very significant.

I have been thinking about a new computer for other reasons as well. (I don't have the mental strength to change operating systems, so that's not a possibility). From what I have read, Apple still hasn't fixed the image retention problem.

I spend much of my time in Lightroom and Photoshop, do nothing with moving images and don't play games (at least, not with my computer).

Any thoughts on which 5K screen you would recommend?


----------



## Alan in Oakland (Nov 3, 2018)

Or 4K?


----------



## happycranker (Nov 4, 2018)

Depends on your budget, the top three colour accurate monitors would be Eizo, NEC and then photo centred product from BenQ. These are all capable of being colour calibrated, some models have the calibrator built into the bezel.


----------



## Alan in Oakland (Nov 4, 2018)

thx, I'll look at those more. I was also thinking of a Vizio, which is large gamut screen. Reviews on B&H are all 5-star.

To be honest, I looked at the BenQ monitor and I see that you can change its gamut in a setting. While I understand why someone would want that, my experience is that I have had so many problems of a mismatch between what my color settings are and what I _think_ my color settings are, that anything that introduces an opportunity for error should be avoided. I have actually lost a week+ of work because Apple mysteriously reset the profile for my screen, and I didn't recognize it for a while. So I really like to lock down my options and not think about them.

I guess my question is (and I'm sure it is answered somewhere): are Eizo monitors that much more accurate than Vizio?, and if I can custom profile a monitor, does it matter?

Sorry for rambling, I probably should have posted my question differently in the first place.


----------



## Replytoken (Nov 4, 2018)

Alan in Oakland said:


> I guess my question is (and I'm sure it is answered somewhere): are Eizo monitors that much more accurate than Vizio?, and if I can custom profile a monitor, does it matter?



While color accuracy is important (and there is more to accuracy than just creating a profile), there are other factors that one might consider when choosing a quality monitor.  Things like uniformity, backlight bleed, backlight technology and customer support often matter to some of us.  I have nothing against Eizo, but my personal preference is NEC.  I appreciate their software, quality of construction and excellent customer service.  Of course, YMMV.

--Ken


----------



## LouieSherwin (Nov 5, 2018)

Alan in Oakland said:


> To be honest, I looked at the BenQ monitor and I see that you can change its gamut in a setting.



For photographic editing you never want to do this. You always want the monitor to use it's full native gamut in conjunction with a good quality, recent profile. You want to see all the colors that a monitor can reproduce while editing and do not want to arbitrarily limit.

I have an older wide gamut  Eizo (CG241W) acquired before NEC started making theirs. I found an instant improvement in my editing and printing capabilities. I can't recommend enough getting a wide gamut monitor if you want to do any serious printing. If you are only publishing online or sending images to consumer print labs you may not notice much difference. 

When I have to replace my Eizo I will probably go with one of the NECs. They seem to have better price performance. 

-louie


----------



## happycranker (Nov 6, 2018)

BTW I have both NEC and Eizo monitors, but here in Australia NEC have changed the guarantee on pixel defects, which makes it much more difficult to justify the price.  If you are interested in further details Updated March 2017: NEC Colour Accurate Monitors in 2017 in Australia - Image Science


----------



## LouieSherwin (Nov 6, 2018)

Just had a look at the NEC USA site and warrantee published there makes no mention of bad pixel count limitation. 

Limited Warranty Sheet



> NEC Display Solutions of America, Inc. (hereinafter “NEC DISPLAY SOLUTIONS”) warrants this Product to be free from defects in material and workmanship and, subject to the conditions set forth below, agrees to repair or replace (at NEC DISPLAY SOLUTIONS’ sole option) any part of the enclosed unit which proves defective for a period of four (4) years fromthe date of first consumer purchase.


----------



## LouieSherwin (Nov 6, 2018)

I should add that the warranty I referenced above is for  North America only.


----------

